# Nexus durability.



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Hey guys. Could anyone with a GSM nexus comment on the durability/feel of it? I will be coming from a Droid x whenever I can. This X has been a tough freaking phone and a few of the reviews I have read about the nexus have called it flimsy/cheap in the hand. What are your thoughts?


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

It's not that cheap. It's no DX build quality, but you're not getting this phone for that reason.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

foo said:


> It's not that cheap. It's no DX build quality, but you're not getting this phone for that reason.


Very true haha. I figure it will never come out of whatever case I get so it isn't going to be a huge deal.







definitely just something I have been wondering though.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Hey guys. Could anyone with a GSM nexus comment on the durability/feel of it? I will be coming from a Droid x whenever I can. This X has been a tough freaking phone and a few of the reviews I have read about the nexus have called it flimsy/cheap in the hand. What are your thoughts?


My DX is the best built phone I have ever had. It's survived falls that I think would actually injure me. I can only hope the Nexus is anywhere close to as strong as my DX cause I will drop it...often.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> My DX is the best built phone I have ever had. It's survived falls that I think would actually injure me. I can only hope the Nexus is anywhere close to as strong as my DX cause I will drop it...often.


Agreed. Motorola is definitely annoying when it comes to the bootloader stuff, but their build quality is second to none in my opinion. My Droid X has gone through so much as well and have never had any panel creaking or anything coming loose. It's a beast.


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

It is also very easy to rebuild a dx. I've done so many times.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm wondering the same thing.
I do parkour and managed to drop my x off of a two story building and I'm typing this message on it now. The phone is a tank.

Hope the nexus is at least decent


----------



## scooby0u812 (Jul 31, 2011)

Not sure . The DX has a metal frame. Drop a gnex off two stories you might be headed to the shop.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

scooby0u812 said:


> Not sure . The DX has a metal frame. Drop a gnex off two stories you might be headed to the shop.


that's fair though. Like someone else said, there are other reasons to get the device!
can't believe the x made it through so much. Hopefully the gnexus is the right choice before I leave for basic training 0.o


----------



## SuperChargedJ (Jun 15, 2011)

The build quality felt good when I played with one yesterday but I would recommend a strong case to absorb shock from drops.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperChargedJ said:


> The build quality felt good when I played with one yesterday but I would recommend a strong case to absorb shock from drops.


Or don't drop it.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Or don't drop it.


It works 60%	of the time, all of the time.


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> It works 60%	of the time, all of the time.


Just gotta trust that gravity will always be there. Don't try to test it with your phone...at least that is my policy.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Just gotta trust that gravity will always be there. Don't try to test it with your phone...at least that is my policy.


when free-running, you don't always have that control over where your phone goes :/


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> when free-running, you don't always have that control over where your phone goes :/


Lol. I would guess not. Luckily I don't have to worry about that. I have a pocket dedicated to my phone and all my pants have deep soft pockets. I don't like cases or screen protectors so I don't use them. And I haven't messed up a phone yet but if I do I have insurance.


----------



## Dem389 (Jun 19, 2011)

adamd1169 said:


> Or don't drop it.


Oh my god it's so simple, how did nobody else think of that?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## adamd1169 (Aug 17, 2011)

Dem389 said:


> Oh my god it's so simple, how did nobody else think of that?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


They don't have my rapier like intellect.


----------

